# RAM-Temperatur Gefahrenzone?



## Babylon-Ganja (21. Oktober 2008)

g'n Tag,

meine Ram laufen auf 46°C.
wollte mal fragen ob das normal ist...weil PC Probe von Asus alarmiert mich, dass der Grenzwert überschritten ist. Nicht das mein Computer in Rauch auf geht. 

My sys:
Core 2 Quad q9400 @ 2,66ghz
2 gb Kingston 800 RAM
Asus p5n-t deluxe

Was sagt ihr zu meinen Temps???

und wia man af sidtiroulerisch sou schean sog... servus

mfg

Babylon-Ganja


----------



## GF pAnk (21. Oktober 2008)

Hallo 46 C sind absolut ok.

Das PC probe hat bei mir auch immer gepiept, hab ich dann einfach deinstalliert.
braucht man sowiso nich.


----------



## riedochs (21. Oktober 2008)

Meine Corsair XMS2 schwitzen bei 70 - 80 Grad. Laut Corsair ist das noch kein Problem.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Oktober 2008)

Weiß zwar nicht, wie PC Probe deinen RAM ausließt, aber unter 70° würde ich mir keine Gedanken machen, selbst bei 90° sollten nicht unbedingt Schäden auftreten, Instabilitäten könnten aber die Folge sein. (Ich selbst bin so bei 65° max.)


----------



## Shibi (21. Oktober 2008)

Warum habt ihr denn alle so warmen RAM? 
Meine liegen unter Last bei höchstens 35-40°C
Allerdings habe ich auch nen gescheiten RAM-Kühler verbaut (siehe Anhang ^^)

BTT: 46°C sind absolut kein Problem. Erst ab Temps zwischen 80 und 90°C lohnt es sich etwas zu unternehmen.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## riedochs (21. Oktober 2008)

Der Ramkühler bringt vielleicht 5 Grad. Aber in gegensatz zu dir habe ich keine 1000 Krachlüfter drin.


----------



## Shibi (21. Oktober 2008)

Ich denke der Ramkühler bringt je nach Sitation eher um die 10°C oder sogar noch ein paar mehr.

Und wo siehst du einen "Krachlüfter"? oO
Das ist definitiv die falsche Bezeichnung für einen lautlosen PC.


----------



## riedochs (21. Oktober 2008)

Lüfter machen nunmal Geräusche.


----------



## Shibi (21. Oktober 2008)

Ein Noiseblocker auf 400-500rpm macht aber keine Geräusche, die aus 30cm noch wahrnehmbar wären. Und mehrere nicht wahrnehmbare Lüfter sind immernoch nicht wahrnehmbar.


----------



## HeX (21. Oktober 2008)

also meine Corsair XMS2 sind so bei 32-38 Grad laut meiner lüftersteuerung deren fühler direkt am chip liegt
also alles halb so wild^^


----------

